# How to create the Folder in Gmail ?



## Him007 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi;

I have gmail account. Could smoebody tell me to create the seprate folder like as I have already done in hotmail/yahoomail.

rds
Himanshu


----------



## RCuber (Sep 24, 2007)

There is no folder feature in Gmail, but there is a feature called labels.


----------



## Him007 (Sep 25, 2007)

How to use Lable? as it work like folder?
Plz Help

-Him007


----------



## RCuber (Sep 25, 2007)

Check Gmail Help Center


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 25, 2007)

Labels is like the Tags. You can tag any email with any number of Labels and then you can click on any label which shall show all your emails with the same label.

It is one step better than the folder system.


----------

